
Zuckerberg Slams Elon Musk on Superintelligent AI - sna1l
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/07/irresponsible-mark-zuckerberg-slams-elon-musks-doomsday-attitude
======
itg
Well he doesn't slam Elon Musk on AI but gives a more reasonable point of
view, but I'm glad other high profile tech CEO's are calling out Musk's fear
mongering about AI.

